
UBeam Crowdfunds $2.6M: Losing Investment Power? - jazon
http://labusinessjournal.com/news/2015/dec/18/maker-wireless-charger-losing-investment-power/?page=2
======
mrnismo92
I wonder if all that early momentum clouded their ability to close deals at X
terms earlier? No clue. Still looking forward to their product(s)!

